# Backpack Mini Spray Boom - it's worth it



## Delmarva Keith (May 12, 2018)

I bought this mini spray boom the end of last season and never used it. Kept putting off using it in terms of having to check calibration, yadda, yadda, inertia, busy, lazy, etc. Finally pulled it off the shelf today. It's worth it. Twice the swath width and seems to work out to less than half the time due to half as much lining up and picking landmarks, etc. Makes backpack spraying almost fun.



http://www.forestry-suppliers.com/product_pages/ViewItem.php?mi=65021&itemnum=13172&title=Accessories%20for%20Solo®%20Backpack%20Sprayers

Comes with two 110 degree, 0.4 gpm nozzles and accepts all standard teejet nozzles. Also comes with two strainer screens for the included nozzles. If you ever use a backpack to do blanket apps, get one of these.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

I wouldn't mind seeing a video of that if you ever get a chance.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Here is a write-up on the Chapin version that @Brodgers88 uses. :thumbsup:

Chapin 2-Nozzle Boom
Chapin 3-Nozzle Boom


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Ware said:


> Here is a write-up on the Chapin version that @Brodgers88 uses. :thumbsup:
> 
> Chapin 2-Nozzle Boom
> Chapin 3-Nozzle Boom


You mean I can just buy this and not have to build a custom one


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

SCGrassMan said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> > Here is a write-up on the Chapin version that Brodgers88 uses. :thumbsup:
> ...


Either of those should attach to most of the Chapin wands. :thumbsup:


----------



## PokeGrande (Mar 25, 2018)

Ware said:


> SCGrassMan said:
> 
> 
> > Ware said:
> ...


I have the 2-nozzle boom I attach to my Chapin 20V backpack sprayer. I drop in teejet nozzles. 40-inch swath @ 40 psi.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

UGH! lol who knew I could get away so cheap? Although I'm still looking for the elusive quick connect teejet adapter to Chapin pipe. Although honestly for my sized yard, 1 nozzle is more than enough


----------



## Paulsprimecuts (Jun 13, 2018)

I made one of these with 4 tips to go on my flow zone sprayer ... works great you can definitely spray yards with it


----------



## Delmarva Keith (May 12, 2018)

SCGrassMan said:


> UGH! lol who knew I could get away so cheap? Although I'm still looking for the elusive quick connect teejet adapter to Chapin pipe. Although honestly for my sized yard, 1 nozzle is more than enough


If you get one of these:
https://www.gemplers.com/product/WEB226289/Chapin-CFValve-Constant-Flow-Valves
it comes with two Chapin thread to 11/16 adapters. A teejet quick connect will thread on the 11/16.


----------



## Delmarva Keith (May 12, 2018)

pennstater2005 said:


> I wouldn't mind seeing a video of that if you ever get a chance.


Can I post videos here or do I have to do YouTube?


----------



## Brodgers88 (Feb 26, 2017)

+1 on the two nozzle boom. Definitely makes spraying with a backpack more enjoyable! I like the two nozzle spray width cause it is very close to two mower widths so I just follow the stripes from the mowing pattern when I spray.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Delmarva Keith said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> > I wouldn't mind seeing a video of that if you ever get a chance.
> ...


I don't know if you can post videos directly. I believe it has to be through YouTube.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

pennstater2005 said:


> Delmarva Keith said:
> 
> 
> > pennstater2005 said:
> ...


YouTube, or similar. :thumbup:


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Delmarva Keith said:


> SCGrassMan said:
> 
> 
> > UGH! lol who knew I could get away so cheap? Although I'm still looking for the elusive quick connect teejet adapter to Chapin pipe. Although honestly for my sized yard, 1 nozzle is more than enough
> ...


I'm not sure I want to go from 40psi down to a max of 29 psi though


----------



## rhanna (Jun 7, 2017)

Do you think a battery powered sprayer would be able to obtain the same psi vs 1 nozzle?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

rhanna said:


> Do you think a battery powered sprayer would be able to obtain the same psi vs 1 nozzle?


If the pump couldn't handle it you could always nozzle down - for example a yellow TeeJet nozzle like the TT11002 is rated for half the flow of a red TT11004.


----------

